# Where is our Freak?!



## AmImad (Jan 28, 2011)

:scratchhead:

3 days missing in action!!!


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

out in the freezing night air looking at the stars was the last I heard, hope she is not still there !!!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Come on, Freak!!! We know you were going out with some dude? Did you go to Hawaii and have a "spiritual love ceremony" with him??? LOL


----------



## AmImad (Jan 28, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Come on, Freak!!! We know you were going out with some dude? Did you go to Hawaii and have a "spiritual love ceremony" with him??? LOL


I did just actually :lol: at this!!!


----------



## Babyheart (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah where is she? Am a little worried... but sure she is having funs somewhere.


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

Babyheart said:


> Yeah where is she? Am a little worried... but sure she is having funs somewhere.


awww, now I am jealous again, oh well, back to my weights 

Freak, come back, we really do love you


----------



## Oak (Mar 21, 2011)

"Back to my weights"

We should all get p90x and skype our workouts together!


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

Oak said:


> "Back to my weights"
> 
> We should all get p90x and skype our workouts together!


rofl, almost fell of my seat then


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

LOL, this is so funny. I've been waiting for her to show back up. Can't wait for her to give AmI her gold star!


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

LonelyNLost said:


> LOL, this is so funny. I've been waiting for her to show back up. Can't wait for her to give AmI her gold star!


lol, that will be something to see


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

Oak said:


> "Back to my weights"
> 
> We should all get p90x and skype our workouts together!


You'd get a six pack from laughing so hard watching me (trying to) work out  !!!!!


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

rome2012 said:


> You'd get a six pack from laughing so hard watching me (trying to) work out  !!!!!


well, don't just say it, video, then post, then let us be the judge 

Where the heck has Freak gone, I am starting to have withdrawal symptoms !!!


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

Crankshaw said:


> well, don't just say it, video, then post, then let us be the judge
> 
> Where the heck has Freak gone, I am starting to have withdrawal symptoms !!!


Alright....but don't laugh 

YouTube - my hump

Sorry I forgot the bra....

Oh....I see I have to shave again...


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

rome2012 said:


> Alright....but don't laugh
> 
> YouTube - my hump
> 
> ...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

nothing more to say !


----------



## AmImad (Jan 28, 2011)

Feeeeeeeeeeeeeeeak where are yooooooooooooooooooooou?! I am actually starting to get worried.... Don't make me haul my fatass to New Jersey.. they wont know what hit them!!

I want my gold star DAMMIT *stamps foot*


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

AmImad said:


> Feeeeeeeeeeeeeeeak where are yooooooooooooooooooooou?! I am actually starting to get worried.... Don't make me haul my fatass to New Jersey.. they wont know what hit them!!
> 
> I want my gold star DAMMIT *stamps foot*


AIM has a temper tantrum


----------



## AmImad (Jan 28, 2011)

Complete with Pout.. be afraid, be very afraid!


----------



## vivea (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow..so freak is still not here.I hope everything's OK with her!


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

AmImad said:


> Complete with Pout.. be afraid, be very afraid!


wow ,


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

vivea said:


> Wow..so freak is still not here.I hope everything's OK with her!


I think we all do V, I am starting to be a little concerned, I know she can take care of herself but still...


----------



## attmay13 (Mar 17, 2011)

rome2012 said:


> Alright....but don't laugh
> 
> YouTube - my hump
> 
> ...


:rofl::rofl: boy that felt good. I had tears in my eyes! That way GREAT.. Dont know what the gold stars are about that I think that need two!


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

Maybe she got new batteries...???

hope all is well with her, for her!


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

DjF said:


> Maybe she got new batteries...???
> 
> hope all is well with her, for her!


ROFL, but yeah, hope she is OK....


----------



## Babyheart (Feb 9, 2011)

Even more worried now. You think she just took a vacation? Maybe her H went to rehab?
She better get her a$$ back here soon before I have to drive down to NJ to try to hunt her down!


----------



## vivea (Jan 22, 2011)

Seriously...where did she disappear ?! I miss her posts 
I truly hope she's fine!


----------



## mama (Feb 25, 2011)

any news from freak yet?


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

mama said:


> any news from freak yet?


nothing as yet, somewhat really concerned now, maybe she has just decided to go away on vacation ???


----------



## everantisocial (Jun 29, 2010)

Don't know her well but enjoy reading her posts....sending positive thoughts


----------

